# Losing My Religion - mando tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

In this video I break down how i play this great REM tune.....thanks for watching! 

YouTube - Losing My Religion (mandolin tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent job, as always - thanks for posting.

I had figured out some of this tune on my mando already, but I didn't get a lot of the subtleties that you included ie using the pinky to hammer on and off when playing the F chord, correct fingering for the Am chord etc.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice cover, it just makes it fun when you keep it simple like that.Ship


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks so much gentlemen / hope all is good!

dale


----------

